# Pittsy's Official DW I Love DW 2 Wax review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW I Love DW 2 Wax review*

At last, the one you have been waiting for....

Some of you have seen it, some of you managed to snag a pot at Waxstock so you lucky people heres the review:argie:

Everyone likes a Bouncers wax but a limited edition Waxstock Wax, whats not to like.:thumb:

*The Product:*

The wax supplied was presented in a good quality PET jar with a well designed clean looking label celebrating 10 years of Detailing World.

The actual wax is bright orange in colour with a slightly Mango niff to it, it is pretty soft and almost feels a little oily to touch when swiped.

*The method:*

Mrs P's Mini was the chosen recipient of the I Love DW wax, as usual it was a bit of a state so needed and good clean ....

The weather was 18deg and slightly overcast so slightly too warm but hey ho.:thumb:



With all the surfaces prepared it was time for wax application, the weapon of choice was one of the new Bouncers Wax Max applicators.



The initial swipe into the pot revealed the soft nature of the wax and coated the end of the applicator well.

The wax was applied using small circular motions and went on really smoothly with no grabbing at all which bodes well and also seemed to go on nice and thin:thumb:



The surface was then left to cure for 5 mins, the time was a bit of a guess but went shorter time was as it was pretty warm.



Buffing was pretty easy but a touch grabby, a quick squirt of QD on the cloth soon sorted that out and the rest of the panel came off really quickly and easily.



The finish that was left was really nice, clean looking and with a slight darkening to the paintwork :thumb:

*Price:*

*Priceless*

*Would i use it again?*

Short answer is yes, this is too gooder wax to sit in the cupoard:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

The I Love DW wax from Bouncers is a really good wax to use, it is easy on and fairly easy off.
It leaves a nice clean finish with a slight darkening to the paint and the beading is tremendous:thumb:



*Dont leave this one in the Cupboard, use it as it should be used*

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------

